# I Finally Got My R32!!!



## TuxedoCartman (May 3, 2003)

I finally got my R32!!! Motorex got her legalized in late January, and XS Engineering has had her till yesterday, doing some pretty nice mods on her. They squeezed 508.6 whp out of her. I'm pretty excited to actually have her in my garage!

Just wanted to share...


----------



## TuxedoCartman (May 3, 2003)

If the photo doesn't come up, here's a link to it.

http://www.imagestation.com/album/?id=4287306973


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

niiice


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Nice car man. What mods made you reach 508whp??


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

おめでと!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

AWESOME :thumbup:


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

All I have to say is :jawdrop:


----------



## TuxedoCartman (May 3, 2003)

Mods include...

Garrett GT2530 Turbos
750cc low-impediance injectors
Apex Camshafts
Dyno Tuned Apexi Power FC
XS Intercooler
Blitz SBCI-D 3 Boost Controller
XS Blow-off valve
Apexi Fuel Pump
OS Giken Twin-Plate Clutch
Koyo Race Radiator
Apexi Intake
HKS Exhaust, Downpipe

On the way, a set of JIC FLTA2 coilovers. Wheels and tires to be upgraded as soon as I know what wheels I want. Tires will be BFGoodrich G-Force KD's.

Thanks for the compliments, guys!


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Hit the track and post some times for your new and improved car...


----------



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

SR20 Who Knew? said:


> Hit the track and post some times for your new and improved car...



I'm sorry man but that 92 car of yours is UGLY!


----------



## acurahater (Mar 31, 2004)

altima25s said:


> I'm sorry man but that 92 car of yours is UGLY!


lol, better than your stinkin altima


----------



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

acurahater said:


> lol, better than your stinkin altima



lol newbie

What kind of car do you drive?? Or are you one of those people that HATE on everybody but got no buiz cuz u aint even got a pot to piss in???

IMO that car is ugly. Sorry if that offends you. Acura Hater. Why's that? Are Honda's too espensive for you? My boy dont the street is selling his Pinto. I'll hook dat up playa :loser:


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

dude, youre the n00b, how can you call an r32 skyline ugly? i mean look at it, its just so perdy.but anyways yer just another jealous :dumbass: :loser: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: and dare i say douche?


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

his opinion is his...but he still shouldnt disrespect it


----------



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

McLaren F1 2003 said:


> his opinion is his...but he still shouldnt disrespect it




my god...you are calling me the dumbass when your all BLIND and cant see my signiture...IM A FEMALE and im NOT downing the car. I said IMO ...everyone got one, sorry if it doesnt coincide with what you think and feel...and for the record....I aint hating nor am I jealous. I have never seen a skyline and came here to peep one. The 1992 version is ugly. Sorry if it goes 500 MPH's or some shit like that, I just feel the outside...body style...everything about the car ugly. I wanted to see a BRAND new version. 

AND if anything. I am "disrespecting the car" not the person who drives it...so dont fucking disrespect me.


----------



## abuC (Mar 31, 2004)

:thumbup: 


Looks like you have N1 headlights too, I cant wait till my R32 finally arrives.


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

altima25s said:


> my god...you are calling me the dumbass when your all BLIND and cant see my signiture...IM A FEMALE and im NOT downing the car. I said IMO ...everyone got one, sorry if it doesnt coincide with what you think and feel...and for the record....I aint hating nor am I jealous. I have never seen a skyline and came here to peep one. The 1992 version is ugly. Sorry if it goes 500 MPH's or some shit like that, I just feel the outside...body style...everything about the car ugly. I wanted to see a BRAND new version.
> 
> AND if anything. I am "disrespecting the car" not the person who drives it...so dont fucking disrespect me.



can you say anger management?


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

what a :dumbass: 


That GT-R is so damm HOT!!! fuck those dumb ignorants.!!!11

GREAT CAR! :cheers:


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

altima25s said:


> I'm sorry man but that 92 car of yours is UGLY!


That's just rude...

Tuxedo, how much did xs engineering charge for all that work?


----------



## TuxedoCartman (May 3, 2003)

Heh, heh...well, that's where the price tag got ugly.

For all the parts, installation, and tuning to 508 whp, it cost me about $20,000. A helluva lot more than I was planning on spending, but I do believe it was worth it. First time I've owned a car that'll spank anything in town...and do it without fear of breaking down.


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

DAMN!!!!! 20,000!! Big Baller Yo!!!


----------



## TuxedoCartman (May 3, 2003)

I sold a BMW M3 I had a little while back to pay for it all. Covered pretty much the car and mods.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

DAMM....Tuxedo you have my respects! :fluffy:


----------



## Shift1.6 (Jul 22, 2003)

Thats one fast mofo, nice ride man. Y bother posting if your jus gonna say its ugly. Mostly everyone wants a skyline, it doesnt matter if its a R32, R33 or a R34.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

altima25s said:


> IM A FEMALE


what a whore... :thumbup: 

(just my opinion, so you cant get mad...everyone can have one, right? )


----------



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

SR20 Who Knew? said:


> DAMN!!!!! 20,000!! Big Baller Yo!!!



big balla?? living in kansas you could be a baller..come try and live up north where the cost of living is around 1200 for a ONE bedroom apartment....
NOT 300 for rent. And in the background of that pic...look at that neighborhood...now, drop that neighborhood in MASS....Those houses could run, easily....half a mil.
Now...who's a balla?
What's the cost for those style houses in Kansas? A little over 50,000??? I'll even be nice and say a little over 100,000???
Yeah...i'd be balling too if i lived down south

We work for what we own up north


Yup i Do need anger managment so dont fucking piss me off....


----------



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> what a whore... :thumbup:
> 
> (just my opinion, so you cant get mad...everyone can have one, right? )




Yup, I'll be a good whore. Is that all you got? :loser:
And i could NEVER let anyone i DONT know...effect me.
THIS is SO fun to me. Honest. You guys get all riled up lol.....THIS IS WHAT THE NET IS FOR!


----------



## TuxedoCartman (May 3, 2003)

altima25s said:


> big balla?? living in kansas you could be a baller..come try and live up north where the cost of living is around 1200 for a ONE bedroom apartment....
> NOT 300 for rent. And in the background of that pic...look at that neighborhood...now, drop that neighborhood in MASS....Those houses could run, easily....half a mil.
> Now...who's a balla?
> What's the cost for those style houses in Kansas? A little over 50,000??? I'll even be nice and say a little over 100,000???
> ...


Ok....ignored this long enough.

You obviously know jack about what you're talking about. Yes, the cost of living in Kansas City, MISSOURI, is a lot lower than the New England area. You almost pegged the house costs right; the average where I live is $160,000. Dirt cheap compared to places such as California or Boston. But you know what? PEOPLE GET PAID A HELLUVA LOT LESS IN THIS PART OF THE COUNTRY, YOU IGNORANT TROLL! The average income in the midwest is vastly lower than what people get paid where you live because, again, the cost of living is so much lower.

So I tell you what. You don't like my car? That's cool; don't expect everybody to. You think I'm the dumbest human being on the planet for spending what I have on a 12 year old car? I can respect that opinion. Hell, you aren't the only who's voiced that one. But don't you EVEN imply that I didn't have to work my ass off to be able to afford this. If you think I'm just ROLLING in the money because I live somewhere where the cost of living is low, you're sadly mistaken.

For what it's worth, most all of the people on this Skyline forum are a great bunch of people. They can hold discussions on cars that for the most part remain civil. It's one of the better forums I've found on the net, mostly because it's lacking people like you. So I tell you what: since you don't seem to have such low opinions of Skyline GTR's and their owners, why don't you head back over to the Altima forum...or better yet, have you checked out ClubSI? I think you'd fit in nicely over there.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

altima25s said:


> THIS IS WHAT THE NET IS FOR!


for you the net is for talking shit that you would usually get slapped in the face for in person...


----------



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> for you the net is for talking shit that you would usually get slapped in the face for in person...



Lol Lol i will give u my address and u can come slap me in person.....i came here to see what it looks like...sorry my opinion is its ugly
i never said u were stupid to invest all that $$ in a 12 yr old car..YOU did.


I'm sorry, your right..im sure you do bust ur ass to get what u want...after all...mcDonalds only pays so much, and the amount of pay IS lower your right, BUT in MY trade, i can do down south and make 22$ an hour being an auditor. So, if ur working DEAD END jobs, then yes....ur struggling but if u actually HAVE A REAL JOB-you'd get paid alot for your knowledge. 

And dont think that u can get ANY dead end job here and make BIG bucks JUST becuz the cost of living is higher, NOPE. Most non-professional jobs pay around 8.00 and hour and granted that may be higher then your 6.25 but either pay could afford living up north OH and Im sure ur not aware that MASS is the ONLY state to issue a EXCISE TAX(no what THAT is???)
every yr after yr after yr. We got more exspenses just to keep a F*ckin car on the road...let alone the HIGH land tax(You pay that on ur home??)

YEah so before u go and get ya feelins hurt, understand...all i said was...that car is ugly.


----------



## abuC (Mar 31, 2004)

altima25s said:


> big balla?? living in kansas you could be a baller..come try and live up north where the cost of living is around 1200 for a ONE bedroom apartment....
> NOT 300 for rent. And in the background of that pic...look at that neighborhood...now, drop that neighborhood in MASS....Those houses could run, easily....half a mil.
> Now...who's a balla?
> What's the cost for those style houses in Kansas? A little over 50,000??? I'll even be nice and say a little over 100,000???
> ...



You sound like an immature bitter child, grow up. 


I live in a suburb of NYC, you dont see me complaining about cost of living, which Im sure is more than Boston.


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

damn this bitch can talk some shit. Since this thread became a penis contest Ill proudly say that Im living in MD where the cost of living is roughly the same as that of Mass.The home I currently own was purchased for $450,000.Im 19 years old living with my fiance making $1000 a week salary for 5 days a week and on the weekends if I feel the need Ill pick up a sidejob for $50 an hour.Not to mention all the writeoffs I can get at the end of the year being a subcontractor. Now that I am done bragging Im going to tell you that Tux's R32 is one badass piece of machinery in stock form and after all the work hes done to it, it would make me orgasm more times by turning that key once then YOUR ugly ass could using your ass and some c-clamps.Now that you have made point clear to everyone that you didnt mean anything by the words you had said you continue to point and laugh.We dont want to listen to this bitching so please leave us alone and go buy an RSX.


----------



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

danifilth said:


> damn this bitch can talk some shit. Since this thread became a penis contest Ill proudly say that Im living in MD where the cost of living is roughly the same as that of Mass.The home I currently own was purchased for $450,000.Im 19 years old living with my fiance making $1000 a week salary for 5 days a week and on the weekends if I feel the need Ill pick up a sidejob for $50 an hour.Not to mention all the writeoffs I can get at the end of the year being a subcontractor. Now that I am done bragging Im going to tell you that Tux's R32 is one badass piece of machinery in stock form and after all the work hes done to it, it would make me orgasm more times by turning that key once then YOUR ugly ass could using your ass and some c-clamps.Now that you have made point clear to everyone that you didnt mean anything by the words you had said you continue to point and laugh.We dont want to listen to this bitching so please leave us alone and go buy an RSX.




Bitch i got a car and im not a muthafucking man...get that shit thru ya blind ass head....IMO do you know what that means?? means IN MY OPINION i think that car is ugly.....Jesus Christ could show up tomorrow on my muthafuckin doorstep with THAT peice of crap metal and i'd tell him the same. Now im done writing you STUPID people.


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

I didnt say you were man.Im done talking now.The rest of us are going to have a huge party now that you are gone.


----------



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

OK time to end this thread, it was mildly entertaining for a while, but it went into sewer as so often happens. I need to spend more time here.

Tux, very nice R32. I saw it when it first came in to Motorex and then after Eric was done tuning it.

I have an R32 as well and they are the BEST looking of the bunch. Second would be the R34 and third is the PGC10.


----------

